# Mother Ship Available-Affordable, Shallow Draft, Biscayne, Flamingo, and Keys to Islamorada



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Hi All,
I’m offering my Tattoo Yachts 26 Motor-Sailor through BoatBound.com and I thought Micro-Skiffers might be interested in using the boat as a Mother Ship. It is primarily a sailboat; however it also has a 60hp E-Tec that pushes it up to about *20mph*. The mast is easily stepped to get out of Flamingo Canal to the back Country and/or the mast and sails can be left behind and the use the boat as a “Trawler”.
*Special discount for fellow Micro-Skiffers*, just PM me here or email me at [email protected] before signing up for Boat Bound for the discount and I’ll send you my cell # in case you have any questions.
Check out the Boat Bound Profile;
https://boatbound.co/boats/rfmwl
Key Features;
Drafts 12” (Yes 12 inches, rudders and dagger board up)
Sleeps 6
Transom Shower (9 gallons Fresh Water)
Thetford Curve Potty
Galley Sink
No See Um Screens for Hatch and Companionway 
Solar Vent Fan
Bimini Top
GPS/Chartplotter/FishFinder
VHF
Swim ladder 
BBQ (Soon)
A/C (Soon)


----------

